
Google AI Challenge post-mortem - nodivbyzero
https://www.a1k0n.net/2010/03/04/google-ai-postmortem.html
======
nodivbyzero
[http://www.benzedrine.ch/planetwars.html](http://www.benzedrine.ch/planetwars.html)

